# Makita Router 3600BR Help



## mk1978 (Apr 18, 2014)

I recently picked up a brand new Makita 3600br. Still in box and wondering what these cost. I cannot find any info on it. Someone, please help me out


----------



## BCK (Feb 23, 2014)

welcome aboard


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the router forums.
This is a older router. ( someone here says that they quite making this router in 1985) The link here is from the router forum about this router.
http://www.routerforums.com/makita-... a good deal, sound like it was a good router


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

By the look of the box, it is not brand new.....Makita stopped making this model years ago.

I have one, and find it useful for a fixed speed router.


----------



## Roodog (Apr 10, 2013)

An older style router, but I have had one for many years without a problem. I got min along with a Triton table at a garage sale for a BARGAIN price, so I don't know how much they are worth now, but it is a great router. One speed only, but still good for me.


----------



## mk1978 (Apr 18, 2014)

The box is kind of beat up but actually everything is still sealed inside, which I was surprised. It appears to be a 240v, the plug is different. I have no idea about these. I have no way of using it because of the plug, I'm just looking to sell it


----------



## papercut (May 13, 2009)

mk1978 said:


> The box is kind of beat up but actually everything is still sealed inside, which I was surprised. It appears to be a 240v, the plug is different. I have no idea about these. I have no way of using it because of the plug, I'm just looking to sell it


Could be made for the European market, which would explain the plug difference. I think that is why the box has all the different languages. It would also explain why it was never used. I think you could use it here, if you just spliced a plug on it. It might shorten the life of it slightly, but otherwise it is a paper weight.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

mk1978 said:


> I recently picked up a brand new Makita 3600br. Still in box and wondering what these cost. I cannot find any info on it. Someone, please help me out


Might this help...?

3600B Router by Makita USA, Inc. Valuation Report by UsedPrice.com


----------



## mk1978 (Apr 18, 2014)

papercut said:


> Could be made for the European market, which would explain the plug difference. I think that is why the box has all the different languages. It would also explain why it was never used. I think you could use it here, if you just spliced a plug on it. It might shorten the life of it slightly, but otherwise it is a paper weight.


That is what I was thinking, at least it was a very inexpensive paperweight...


----------



## mk1978 (Apr 18, 2014)

I just listed it on eBay, so I'll be shipping to someone who can use it


----------

